# REC Beef Stroganoff for SizzlinIN



## AllenOK (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, I haven't even recorded how I make Beef Stroganoff.  So, I'm going to try to remember how I made it last time.

1 Beef round steak, partially frozen and cut into thin strips
salt and pepper to taste
vegetable oil
4 oz sliced mushrooms
1/2 c finely diced onions
1/2 t garlic, minced
one can Cream of Mushroom soup
1 1/2 c milk, or to taste
1/2 t worcestershire, or to taste
1 bay leaf
sour cream, to taste
Hot cooked rice or pasta

Heat a large skillet with the oil.  Season the steak strips with the salt and pepper.  Brown the beef, in batches if needed.  Remove and keep warm.  Add the mushrooms, onions, and garlic, with a little more oil if needed, and saute until the onions begin to turn translucent.  Add the milk, cream of mushroom soup, worcestershire, and bay leaf.  Bring to a boil while whisking smooth.  Add the beef, cover, and simmer for 30 minutes.  When done, add sour cream to taste.  Check the seasoning.  Serve over cooked rice or pasta.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh this sounds soooooo good ......... do you think it'll freeze well?  If it does I can always make the full batch and freeze the rest and that way I can eat it on days when its just me here for lunch.  Thanks!


----------



## middie (Feb 19, 2005)

oh yum yum... i looooove beef stroganoff


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Feb 19, 2005)

*beef stroganof*

I did this recipe afew weeks ago turned very nicely.                                                 2lb top quality well marbled beef partially frozen cut paper thin across the grain.1 cup dried wild mushrooms soaked(save the soaking water).1/2 cup shallots +2clove garlic  diced.1/3 cup sour cream.1 cup kasha.                                                                                                  in a heavy pan toss the beef very briefly over high heat,remove meat& keep just luckwarm                                                                                               Deglaze pan with 1-2Tb brandy until almost evaporated.                               toss drained(save the liquid) mushrooms in pan 2-3 mn remove mshrm &keep warm.Toss shallots/garlic,salt pepper, in same pan with a little butter till wilted remove,keep warm.                                                                                                          Pour 1/2 cup dry white wine in pan scraping the bottom + mushrooms liquids  +1C beef broth(canned),reduce sauce by 1/2.                                              Kasha(buckweat groats):mix 1C kasha with 1beaten egg till graines are coated.Toss mixture in frypan ,breakin lumps with a fork until evenly dry,poor 2C boiling water over it,salt,pepper, cook till graines are tender ,about 15mn. Serve kasha in deep plates,make a crater in the center,put in meat,mushroom,shallots,pour sauce over, top with a Tb sour cream ,sprinkle with dill.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 19, 2005)

Sizz, I'm not sure if it would freeze well.  I've never attempted to freeze it, as it always gets eaten, since I'm feeding 6 right now.  Once Ellie starts on solid food, I'm going to have to increase my yields (again).


----------



## pdswife (Feb 19, 2005)

This is how I make mine....

1-2 pounds Stew meat, cut in to thin pieces
2 TBS butter
1 1/2 cups beef broth ( home made is better but, I use canned)
3 cloves garlic , chopped( recipe calls for one but...one is never enough)
1 tsp salt
10 oz sliced fresh button mushrooms ( can use canned if you want)
3/4 cup onion, diced into medium sized squares
3 TBS flour
1 cup sour cream
2 TBS catsup
2 TBS worestshire sauce


Cook and stir beef in 2 TBS butter until browned
Reserve 1/3 cup of the beef broth.
Stir remaining broth, catsup, worestshire sauce,garlic and salt in with the meat.  
Heat to boiling
reduce heat and cover and simmer until beef is tender. ( about 90 minutes)

Stir in mushrooms and onions.  Cover and simmer until onion is tender. 
Shake reserved broth and flour in tightly covered container, stir slowly in to beef mixture.   Heat to boiling, stirring all the time.  Boil and stir for one more minute and then reduce heat.  Stir in Sour cream and heat through.

Serve over rice or wide noodles.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks AllenMI.........I think I'll just plan on making the whole batch and leaving myself out enough for several helpings and take the rest to a friends house for them to enjoy also.

Thanks everyone else for your recipes also.........they sound delicious!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 21, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> ... Add the beef, cover, and simmer for 30 minutes...




 Try this variation. Add sour cream for the last step, 30 minute simmering, the meat becomes super tender.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2005)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> AllenMI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 minutes after you add the sour cream?


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 22, 2005)

I may have to try that.  The acids in the sour cream should help tenderize it.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 23, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> CharlieD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last step in the original recipe is "30 minute simmer..." so you add sour cream and simmer the meat for that 30 minute period already with the sour cream.


----------

